# Mein neuer Teich



## Chelmon1 (2. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Leute,
es ist schon ein bisschen her, ich weiß. Aber heute war der Bagger da und es geht jetzt unwiderruflich los mit dem neuen Teich. Es ist übrigens mein dritter wenn mann die 500l Übergangslösung nicht mitzählt. Wir haben ihn gleich ein bisschen tiefer ausgebaggert. Es soll ein möglichst naturnaher Teich werden. Es sollen meine neun Goldfische rein Rotfedern und evtl. ein __ Barsch zur Bestandskontrolle. Es wird einen reichlich bepflanzten Flachwasserbereich geben, eine mittlere - und eine Tiefenzone.
Ich versuche mal ein paar Bilder anzuhängen. 

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## jolantha (3. Feb. 2018)

Chelmon, der wird ja viieeel zu klein, mußte ja immer noch Rasen mähen, drumherum


----------



## Lion (3. Feb. 2018)

hallo Robert,

ein neuer Teich, eine tolle Sache.
Erzähle uns bitte ein wenig über die Größe :
Teichvolumen ?
Teichtiefe ?
wie willst Du filtern ?
Pumpenleistung ?
usw.........

Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen
Lion


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Feb. 2018)

Ja Jolanta, so isses. ein Teich ist immer zu klen

Lion, ich werde berichten. Sobald ich mich wieder bewegen kann.


----------



## DbSam (3. Feb. 2018)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Sobald ich mich wieder bewegen kann.


Was Robert, bist Du eingefroren bei dem Wetter?
Du musst Dich bei der Kälte mehr bewegen und schneller schaufeln. 

Mein erster Gedanke, als ich Deine Bilder sah:
"Verrückt, bei dem Wetter und mitten im Winter ein Loch zu buddeln." 
Das bröselt einem doch schon langsam wieder zu, noch bevor die Folie drin ist.
Ambitioniertes Vorgehen ... 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## louemmie (6. Feb. 2018)

Bin gespannt wie das Ergebnis aussehen wird  Wann werden die Fische voraussichtlich einziehen können?


----------



## Lion (6. Feb. 2018)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Ja Jolanta, so isses. ein Teich ist immer zu klen
> 
> Lion, ich werde berichten. Sobald ich mich wieder bewegen kann.



hoffentlich nicht zu schlimm.
Gute Besserung.
Lion


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Aug. 2018)

So.
Sorry ihr Lieben, es hat leider etwas gedauert. Ich hatte nur Muskelkater aber dann kam noch eine mittlere Katastrophe mit meinem Meerwasseraquarium. Da musste ich mich drum kümmern und auch investieren.
Aber alles ist wieder gut.
Ja. Stimmt schon:
Es war schon gewagt, so früh mit dem Teichaushub anzufangen. Aber das Bröseln hat sich in Grenzen gehalten. Und ich wollte ja nur das Grobe mit dem Bagger machen lassen. Den Rand habe ich dann nach und nach selbst gemacht.
jetzt ist er so wie ich ihn haben will. Es fehlt mir noch der Holzsteg an der Seite zu der Hecke. Aber dazu kam am Wochenende die entscheidende Idee von einem Freund.

Und hier eine kurze Beschreibung.
Es sind ca. 8 Kubikmeter Wasser drin.
An der tiefsten Stelle habe ich 1,05 m gemessen.

Unten kam erst mal ein Eimer alter, gewaschener Aquariensand rein.
Dann alle Pflanzen aus dem alten 500l Fertigteich und ein paar neue Pflanzen in Töpfen.

Die Fische ( die neun Goldfische ) haben wir so schnell wie es ging eingesetzt. - ich glaube nach einer Woche.

Ratet mal was die zuerst mal ausgiebig gemacht haben?

Im Filtergraben ist gewaschener Mauersand aus dem Baumarkt und Pflanzen, die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen sollen. Unten und an anderen Stellen ist __ Hornblatt. Das wächst wie verrückt. Da kann ich schon bald einen Teil rausnehmen.

Meine schöne kleine Seerosen ist leider eingegangen und in Nymphea alba mit. - Sehr schade. Das hat laut meinem Berater im Gartenmarkt an dem Kalk von den Kalksteinen gelegen. 

Und nachdem ich ca. hundert junge Goldies geschätzt hatte habe ich noch 6 Goldorfen dazugesetzt.
Keine ganz jungen mehr.

Undjetzt Bilder


----------



## Aquaga (28. Aug. 2018)

Glückwunsch! Gefällt mir sehr gut 

Insbesondere die Gestaltung des Steinufers.


----------



## krallowa (28. Aug. 2018)

Sehr schön und naturnah gebaut, klasse.
Besonders interessant finde ich die vollintegrierten gekühlten Getränke am Teich .
Gefällt mir wirklich sehr und lädt zum Entspannen ein deine Anlage.
Viel Spaß damit.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2018)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> Insbesondere die Gestaltung des Steinufers.


Dem kann ich mich nut anschließen, bis
ja bis auf die Orfen und dann auch gleich noch 6 die mach bestimmt im nächsten Jahr auch gleich s..... Dann hast davon auch bald ganz ganz viele und das obwohl der Teich für diese Riesen schon jetzt viel zu klein ist. Meine sind nach aktuellen Schätzungen bei knapp unter 60 cm. Ein Flossenschlag und sie haben 2 Meter hinter sich .....
Dabei sind das Fische die auch noch gern in der Strömung schwimmen .....


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Aug. 2018)

Vielen Dank an alle. Das tut gut!
Ja, mit den Orfen war ich mir auch nicht so sicher. Ursprünglich wollte ich einen __ Barsch. Aber da habe ich gelesen dass sich die Goldfische dann nicht mehr nach unten trauen. __ Sonnenbarsche können auch zur Plage werden und ein einzelner würde wohl nichts bewirken. Orfen hatte ich früher mal. Mal abwarten was nächstes Jahr passiert.
Die Steine verwittern natürlich noch und werden dann grau. 
Nochmals vielen Dank für die lobenden Worte.

Schönen Spätsommer an alle!


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Sep. 2018)

Hi,
habe gestern mal neue Fotos gemacht.
Von den Hornblattbüschen bin ich echt begeistert. 
Davon kommt bald ein großer Teil raus.

Schönen und geruhsamen Sonntag


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Sep. 2018)

da sind sie, die Hornblatter


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Sep. 2018)

Und weiter geht es...
Gersten haben wir mit dem Steg angefangen.
Leider konnte ich erst gegen 14:00 starten, da ein, schon zweimal verschobener Waserwechsel im Aquarium endlich fällig war.
Der Steg ist nicht fertig geworden. 
Aber er ist vormontiert und die Bretter sind geschnitten.
Die Schotterlager sind auch noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Sep. 2018)

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Sep. 2018)

So, jetzt liegt er.
Jetzt muss er nur noch ausgerichtet werden. Und Am Samstag kommen die Bretter drauf.
    
Und hier sind die Stücke vom __ Hornblatt. Wenn man so einen schönen Busch mit dem Rechen heraus nehmn will, zerfällt er in viele Stücke dieser Größe.
      
Auch eine gute Vermehrungstaktik!

Grüße, Robert


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2018)

Auch eine gute Vermehrungstaktik!

Ja so sind die Pflanzen eben ......und dann kommt so ein blöder Schlammsauger zum Einsatz und ups sind die Pflanzen wie vom Winde verweht auf nimmer wieder sehen.

Zur deiner Brücke /Steg

Schon mal etwas von Verkoken von Holz
gehört, auf gut deutsch heißt es leicht anbrennen mit einem Flächen-Brenner.
Es bewahrt vor Schimmel, ist Wasser abweisend und spart teueren Anstrich, geschweige denn von Holzschutzmitteln die deinem Teich nicht gerade glücklich werden lassen.
Venedig ist zum Beispiel eine Stadt die auf Pfähle errichtet wurde, die wurden auch verkokt um sie haltbarer zu machen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ron,
habe alles Mögliche überlegt. Verkoken wäre sicher auch eine Alternative gewesen. Habe auch an Eichenbalken gedacht.  Und was ich hier so gelesen habe ist ja konstruktiver Holzschutz eh das Beste. Dann hatte ich daran gedacht auf die Oberseite der Balken Streifen aus Teichfolie zu legen bevor ich die Bretter drauf nagele. Habe ich auch wieder verworfen. Unter der Folie hält sich die Feuchtigkeit länger.  Der Belag kommt jetzt direkt drauf. Das Holz hat keinen Erdkontakt und kann abtrocknen wenn es mal nass wird. Die Bretter, die oben drauf kommen sind Duglasiendielen die mit der groben Riffelung auf den tragenden Hölzern liegen. So kann dort auch Luft dran. Ich habe eine Lasur, die gut bewertet ist verwendet. Da kann ich jetzt nicht mehr kokeln.
Aber mal nüchtern betrachtet: Ich bin 63. Wenn der Steg 15 Jahre hält bin ich zufrieden. Dann muss man mal sehen. Dann gehe ich wahrscheinlich eh ins Altersheim.
Jedenfalls vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Das mache ich dann beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2018)

Ja das verstehe ich.
Aber andere lesen hier auch mit und haben dann eine Anregung.


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Sep. 2018)

Das hatte ich nicht bedacht.
Sehr gut! Das finde ich sehr vorausschauend und hifreich von Dir. 
Ich habe noch nicht so viel Forenerfahrung.

Danke


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ron,
Das hatte ich nicht bedacht.
Sehr kollegial und nutzlich!
Ich habe noch nicht soviel Forenerfahrung. Das habt Ihr sicher schon gemerkt.
Danke.

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Sep. 2018)

Fertig
Die Folie ist weitgehend verdeckt.
  
Wenn heute das Wetter so bleibt legen wir uns da noch ein Bisschen in die Sonne


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2018)

He Robert!
Genau, genieße mal das “verbratene“ Geld.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (16. Sep. 2018)

Robert, das sieht toll aus, gratuliere! 
Darf ich fragen, wie lang Dein Steg ist? Und wie lang die frei überbrückte Strecke?


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Sep. 2018)

Danke Ron, danke Kathrin.
ich finde, das Geld ist besser so verbraten als in der Kneipe oder im Restaurant.

@Kathrin Es sind 6 m Hölzer. von Auflage zu Auflage werden es 5,6m sein.

Höhe der Hölzer 16cm. Breite 8cm. Die biegen sich mit 2 Personen drauf etwa 3cm durch.
Apropos genießen 
  
Heute war es ja so super schön!


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Sep. 2018)

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kathrinvdm (16. Sep. 2018)

Toll! So in der Art stelle ich mir die Brücke zur Insel in meinem Teich vor. Da ist ungefähr die gleiche Distanz zu überbrücken und Du zeigst mir, dass es geht. Großartig!

Freut sich:
Kathrin


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Sep. 2018)

So.
Guten Morgen ihr Lieben.
gestern habe ich die, vorerst letzten Handgriffe am Teich erledigt. Die Stromanschlüsse sind von der grünen Gartenstomsäule, die ja auch im Weg waren, in eine Doppelsteckdose am Ende des Steges umgezogen. 
Weiterhin sind jetzt zwei Ringe zum Festmachen von Wasserfahrzeugen , die zu Besuch kommen - oder einem Sonnensegel, vorhanden.
Es fehlt noch ein Mast, an den das Solarpanel der kleinen Umwälzpumpe und weitere Dinge, wie Wetterstation, Toplicht, Wildkamera und sonstiger Schnickschnack befestigt werden kann. Ob ich den aber noch in diesem Jahr aufstellen werde muss sich noch zeigen.

  
Eine Posthornschneck im "Biofilm" auf der Folie.
  

schönen Sonntag


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2018)

Robert, richtig toll geworden . Jetzt spukt in meinem Kopf latürnich auch eine Brücke herum . 
Die müßte aber ca. 8 m lang werden. Ich glaube, die würde dann aber zu weit durchhängen,
und sicher nicht das Gewicht ( 100 kg ) meines Lebensgefährten aushalten


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Jolanta,
wenn Du zwei Hölzer mit 10 cm Breite und 18 cm Höhe nimmst müsste das gefühlt reichen um 8 Meter von Auflage zu Auflage zu überbrücken. Ein Statiker kann das genau rechnen.

Ich möchte aber dafür keine Gewähr geben.
Wir waren jedenfalls zu zweit auf der Brücke und das sind rund 160 kg.


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Sep. 2018)

Hier ist ein Link
http://www.eurocode-statik-online.de/berechnungen/traeger.php
Zwei Balken 8x16cm KVH müssten demnach auch genügen.

Das sind die, die ich auch genommen habe. Durchbiegung 2,7cm bei Wechsel - Belastung mit 160kg bei einem Balken. 
Das ist fast nichts.

schönen Sonntag noch.
Robert


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2018)

Danke, Robert
ich werde mal messen gehen, wie breit die Stelle ist, wo die Brücke hin soll, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Chelmon1 (30. Sep. 2018)

Das sollte als Winterquartier für die Fische passen.

  
Benny findet es nicht so gut wenn man die Fische nicht mahr sieht.


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Okt. 2018)

Ich habe noch Ringe und ein Seil an den Anlegesteg gemacht. Falls mal jemand mit dem Boot zu Besuch kommt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Okt. 2018)

14.10.2018
11:15
Wasser: 15:°C
Luft: 19.5°C


----------



## jolantha (15. Okt. 2018)

Sieht doch alles sehr gut aus


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Leute,
Seit ein paar Tagen kommt der __ Reiher.
Wenn ich doch nur schon in Rente wäre!


----------



## samorai (9. Apr. 2019)

Bei mir geht es auch los mit dem __ Reiher.

Weil ich die Hecke schneiden müsste und der PVC-Reiher stört habe ich ihn mal gut sichtbar hin gelegt, so zu sagen als“ toter Mann“.

Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Juni 2019)

Der __ Reiher hat die beiden Elternfische und ein paar der Nachkommen verspeist. Aber es gibt ja noch genug Nachwuchs. Ich lasse der Natur ihren Lauf. Aber es hat mir schon ein bisschen Leid getan um die „Alten“. Aber so ist das Leben. „Wir kommen alle noch dran, wirschd sehn“ - sagt der Großknecht bei Wolfgang Ambros` „Der Watzmann ruft“.


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Juli 2019)

Der Kuststoffreiher hat erst mal geholfen. Mal sehen wie es aussieht wenn wir vom Urlaub zurück sind.


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Sep. 2019)

Mal neue Bilder...
Die Fische haben sich dieses Jahr nicht so stark vermehrt oder die Orfen haben einen Teil des Nachwuchses verputzt. Unten ist die Seerose, die ich von Koile bekommen habe. Hoffentlich schafft sie es, den Winter zu überstehen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Mai 2020)

21.Mai 2020, Vatertag.

Die Seerose wächst! Das Wasser ist trüb. Aber das legt sich sicher noch. Heute habe ich die kleine Solarpumpe in Betrieb genommen. Und ein paar flache Steine als Abgrenzung zum Pflanzengraben eingebracht, was ich eigentlich von Anfang an machen wollte. Eine __ Orfe ist vor ca. zwei Wochen verstorben. Keine Ahnung warum. Meine Frau sagte sie hätte gut genährt ausgesehen und keine Verletzungen gehabt. - Corona? - Ne. damit spasst man nicht!


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Mai 2020)

Mein Hochleistungsfilter  und aktuelle Bilder


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2020)

Zeige doch mal bitte "den Hochleistungs Filter" etwas genauer.


----------



## troll20 (21. Mai 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Zeige doch mal bitte "den Hochleistungs Filter" etwas genauer.


Schaust auf Bild 1 das rechteckige Teil im Bild. Gefüllt mit Steinchen.
Das wird er bestimmt sein.
Dazu die Hochleistungs- Solar - Pumpe , das gibt eine ausreichende Filterbesiedlungsfläche für ca 3 Krümmel Koifutter am Tag


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2020)

Für die Lesebrille ist es etwas "dünn"Handy , aber ich mal an den PC gehen, dann sind die Fotos in 22 Zoll.


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Mai 2020)

so besser?
   
ich habe dieses Jahr einen noch größeren Pflanzkorb genommen!

  
und diese Steinreihe verlegt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Mai 2020)

@ René: I geb ja koi Koifutter


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2020)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> @ René: I


Das geht nicht du musst schon nach dem Nick - Name schauen und der heißt Troll.
Also so troll20


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Mai 2020)

trollig, gell?


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Juni 2020)

Seerose am 07.06.2020
  

es wird grüner im Teich.


----------



## koile (8. Juni 2020)

@Chelmon1 , ich hätte Dir ja gern ein gegeben , aber die Seerose  ich glaube die braucht Dünger,
Osmocote Düngekegel würde ihr gut tun.
Ansonsten  noch viel Spaß an Deinem Teich.


----------



## Chelmon1 (8. Juni 2020)

Ok Gerd.
Osmocote Düngekugeln mit einem Leerrohr und einem Stan in die Erde drücken. Wie Du es mir erklärt hast.
Werde ich besorgen und einführen.
Viela Grüße,


----------



## Chelmon1 (8. Juni 2020)

Das nächste Blatt ist schon bald oben.


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Juli 2020)

In den letzten zwei Monaten hat die Seerose viele Blätter bekommen. Daher habe ich noch vom Düngen abgesehen. Die Blätter sind nich wirklich satt grün! Aber das trifft auf alle Pflanzen im Teich zu. Ich vermute, dass nicht genug Eisen aufgenommen wird. evtl zu viel Phosphat im Wasser. ph und sonst alles stimmt ja. Einen PO4 Test habe ich nicht.

Heute habe ich mal Wasser nachgefüllt.
 
vorher
 
nacher
das waren bestimmt zwei Kubikmeter.

Und sonst ist die Uferzone jetzt schon schön zugewachsen.


----------



## samorai (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo!
Pflanzen, rund um den Teich brauchen CO2 für die Photosynthese. 
Dazu dient unter anderem der Sauerstoff Eintrag am Grund des Teiches, oder Fische die es abatmen. 
Mineralstoffe verteilt eine Rundstroemung dh. Fischkot und anderes.


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Aug. 2020)

Die erste Seerosenblüte, heute bei Sonne und nach einem Gewitter.


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Aug. 2020)

Es ist eine __ Joey Tomocik. Danke Koile!


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Aug. 2020)

In Natura ist die Blüte viel schöner als auf dem Handyfoto. 
Ich frage mich ob ich noch eine andere, passende dazusetzen soll.
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag? Eine weiß blühende, für ca. 1m Tiefe, die nicht zu stark wuchert.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (13. Aug. 2020)

Ob es sinnvoll ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber wenn, dann würde ich eher eine mit 'ner richtig kräftigen Farbe nehmen. Dann kommen beide Blüten besser zur Geltung.

Ich hab weiße, gelbe und so rot/rosa in der Goldfischpfütze. Wenn mal zeitgleich die weiße und die gelbe blühen, wirkt das irgendwie langweilig. Wenn aber die rote dabei ist, wirkt das viel schöner und fast schon edel (sofern man bei billigen Discounterseerosen überhaupt von edel sprechen kann).


----------



## samorai (14. Aug. 2020)

Black Prinzess, ne sehr dunkel rote Seerose.  
Habe ich auf der Koi Messe vor 3 Jahren erworben und steht bei mir in 60 cm Tiefe mit etwas Lehm im Substrat, wächst langsam.


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Aug. 2020)

Die ist wirklich sehr schön, Ron. 
Gisela, Du hast Recht. Weiß und das zarte Gelb wäre wohl ein bisschen fad. 
Ich habe mich ehrlichgesagt auch noch nicht so intensiv mit Seerosen beschäftigt Ich hatte halt zwei schöne Sorten, die von Teich zu Teich umgezogen sind und leider in dem neuen Teich nich überlebt haben.

Die weißen gefallen mir halt am besten. Bin da ein bisschen konservativ. Aber diese Black Princess ist schon interessant.
Ob es gut ist, drei Seerosen in dem 8000 Liter Teich zu halten?

Da bleibt doch kaum freie Wasseroberfläche, oder?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Aug. 2020)

Naja, __ weiße Seerosen sind ja auch toll. Nur zusammen mit gelben kommt keine von beiden so wirklich zur Geltung und das wäre doch sehr schade.


----------



## samorai (14. Aug. 2020)

Eigentlich ist es immer eine Geschmackssache.


----------



## koile (15. Aug. 2020)

Ich sehe das ein wenig anders, die __ Joey Tomocik  ist mit ihrer großen Blüte sehr dominant, wenn ich nun eine weiße dazu 

setze, sollte sie  auch große Blüten ausbilden. 

Ich habe beide im Teich und es sieht Edel aus.


----------



## koile (15. Aug. 2020)

Habe gerade noch Bilder gefunden.              

   Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende .


----------



## Wachtlerhof (15. Aug. 2020)

Sieht schon schön aus. Nur mit 'ner dunklen dazwischen kämen sie noch besser zur Geltung.


----------



## koile (15. Aug. 2020)

Das ist Geschmacksache,bin der Meinung,das die dunkle untergeht.


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. Aug. 2020)

Meine Frau sagt auch „Das ist Geschmackssache.“ Und was die sagt...

Also eine Weiße, die nicht zu stark wächst aber schön lang blüht und eine Black Prinzess Richtung Kirchbaum.
... wird bei meinen Entscheidungen wohlwollend berücksichtigt. 


   

Also die weiße dort wo das viele __ Tausendblatt ist und die rote rechts von der Tomocik, so dass sie ein wenig ineinander wachsen können.

Das wäre doch schön, oder?


----------



## koile (15. Aug. 2020)

Die hättest Du bekommen sollen      aber sie ist nun mal gelb.


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Gerd, ich bin sehr froh mit der __ Joey Tomocik! Sie wächst gut und beschattet den Teich schön. Und die Blüte ist wunderschön. Wie gesagt, viel schöner als auf den Bildern.
Jetzt hat mich halt das Seerosenfieber gepackt. Ist doch besser als Corona, oder? Eines der Symptome ist dabei halt Brainstorming. 

Weißt Du welche Sorte deine weiße ist?


----------



## koile (15. Aug. 2020)

Nein das kann ich Dir leider nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Aug. 2020)

Heute ist die zweite Blüte aufgegangen.

Das blöde Handy macht anscheinend immer einen Weißabgleich auf die hellste Stelle.

  

  
So. auf dem zweiten Foto stimmen die Farben der Blütenblätter.


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Apr. 2021)

So, Jetzt schreibe ich da mal wieder was rein:
Letztes Jahr habe ich von Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) Seerosenableger bekommen, __ Rosennymphe!
Die haben alle im Teich überlebt und treiben aus.

Der Frühling ist in diesem Jahr eher kalt und daher ruht der Teich weitestgehend.
Leichter Austrieb bei den __ Seggen und __ Binsen. Die __ Sumpfdotterblume hat eine Blüte.

Heute:
Teich hinter Bärlauch, Schlüsselblumen, Dichternarzissen und __ Tulpen im Regen bei 7°C.


----------



## Anja W. (20. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Robert,

mir gefällt Dein Teich und vor allem die Doku sehr gut!  Ich habe schon einige Bilder meinem Mann gezeigt, damit er weiß, wie ich etwas meinte, wenn ich sage, dass ich mir das so oder so vorstelle. Wir wollen im nächsten Jahr unseren Mini in einen etwas größeren Mini umbauen. Für mehr ist kein Platz.
Wie hast Du das Vlies und die Folie an den Steinen vor der Hecke, jetzt also unter dem Steg, befestigt?


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Anja,
vielen Dank. Das ist eine schöne Anerkennung. 
Die Beetrandplatten vor der Hecke sind etwas höher als der übrige Rand des Teiches. ca. 5 cm. Dahinter habe ich das umgeschlagene Vlies erst mal mit ein paar größeren Zelthäringen festhesteckt. Nachdem die Folie drin war habe ich diese darüber geschlagen und Steine drauf gelegt. So kann sich nochwas bewegen. auf den Absatz vor den Beetplatten, innen im Teich habe ich dann auch Steine hochgebaut um das ganze zu stabilisieren. Die Steine auf der Oberkante wurde dann so umgesetzt, dass die Folie hält und dass es einigermaßen gut aussieht. Da sieht man mittlerweile aber nicht mehr hin.

aktuelle Fotos kommen gleich.


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Apr. 2021)




----------



## Anja W. (20. Apr. 2021)

Herzlichen Dank für die Bilder! 
Sieht super aus! 
An der Stelle am Teich, wo man immer "gucken geht", wollte ich nämlich auch ein gerades Stück machen und ggf. ein kleines Deck bauen. Das werde ich dann wohl ähnlich gestalten. Ich suche nur noch kalkfreie Steine, da es ein saurer Heideteich wird...


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Mai 2021)

Heute habe ich mal ein paar Messungen durchgeführt. Um die Mittagszeit.
Leitfähigkeit, Angezeigt in ppm: 115 (Gesamtsalzgehalt oder alles was im Wasser gelöst ist und Strom leitet in Teile pro Million ausgedrückt oder rund in mg/kg )
Temperatur mit dem selben Gerät gemessen: 16°C in 3cm Tiefe
Licht bei Sonnenschein: 93.000 Lux
Nitrat NO3: <10 mg/l
Nitrit NO2: <1 mg/l
Gesamthärte: zwischen 8 und 16 ° dH
KH: zwischen 3 und 6° dH
PH Wert: zwischen 7,2 und 7,6
     
Bei dem Tetra Test mit Teststreifen hatte ich moch einen alten Teststreifen, der bestimmt schon 5-6 Jahre alt ist. Das ist der, der näher an dem Röhrchen liegt. Da gehe ich mal von einer geringeren Genauigkeit aus.

Phosphat habe ich auch mal getestet. Der Salifert- Test ist von 2019 und scheint noch gut zu sein.
Der Test zeigt 0 an.
Da ich das nicht glauben konnte, habe ich auch mal mein Wasser vom Aquarium getestet.
Da kommt zwischen 1 und 3 mg/l raus. Das scheint zu stimmen. Ergo der Test ist noch gut. Für die, die sich mit Meerwasser auskennen: Ja, das ist viel. Aber da ich keine Steinkorallen habe, ist das ok.

Interpretation:
Mein Wasser ist leicht alkalisch, was noch ok ist.
Die Leitfähigkeit ist höher, als in dem Leitungswasser, was ich zum füllen genommen habe. Also lösen sich wohl Mineralien aus den Steinen im Teich. Da das Muschelkalk ist wird es hauptsächlich Kalziumkarbonat sein. Das ist gut.

Der Nährstoffgehalt ist sehr gering, was mich wundert, da das Wasser nie richtig klar ist. Ich habe mit PH4+ gerechnet, wegen der Trübung.
Da scheinen aber Schwebealgen zu sein, die mit wenig Nährstoffen zurechtkommen. Die Trübung ist nämlich auch grünlich/bräunlich.

Die Chlormessung von den Stäbchen beachte ich nicht.

Hier noch wegen dem Phophat im Meerwasserqaua ein Foto.

 
Alle fühlen sich wohl, wachsen und gedeien.


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Also lösen sich wohl Mineralien aus den Steinen im Teich.


Kommt drauf an wie viel Wasserwechsel du machst. Wenn du nur auffüllst und kaum verbraucht wird, sollten die sich bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt anreichern um dann wie bei der Biogenen Entkalkung sich schön auf der Folie und allem anderem abzusetzen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Juni 2021)

Heute habe ich einen Oase Biosmart Filter ( im Set mit der FP 3500 Pumpe)  in Betrieb genommen. Mal sehen ob das Wasser klar wird. Der 3/4“ Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Filter ist etwas kurz. Aber ich konnte eine Kreisstömung erzeugen und hoffen, dass genug Wasser den Filter passiert. Wenn es in einer Woche nicht klarer wird muss ich halt nochmal was ändern. Später soll ja auch noch ein Bachlauf dazukommen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Juli 2021)

Nach einer Woche war das Wasser schon erheblich klarer.
Jetzt nachdem ich den Filter im Abstand von ca. einer Woche grob gereinigt habe, heißt der Teich Bodenseh.
Den mitgelieferten 3,5“ Schlauch werde ich durch einen 1,5“er ersetzen. Statt einem geraden Schlauchstutzen am Filterzulauf verwende ich dann einen 90° Bogen. 
Die UV-Lampe lasse ich erst mal noch laufen. Nach 4 Wochen Betrieb schalte ich die versuchsweise ab. 

Mittlerweile habe ich eine Wasserflohzucht gestartet, die gut läuft. Davon setze ich ab und zu in die Pflanzenbereiche einige hundert Tierchen ein.  
Als Futter und vielleicht überleben ja auch welche, die dann Schwebealgen dezimieren können.
Mein Ziel ist es immernoch, ohne Filter zurecht zu kommen.  Ist aber gut einen zu haben falls es doch nicht ohne geht. - Mal sehen…


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Juli 2021)

vergessen:
 
Bodenseh, man sieht auf den Boden.
 
Die Fische sind aus Datenschutzgründen unscharf dargestellt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (29. Juli 2021)

So sieht die Filteranlage jetzt aus.
    
Seit ein paar Tagen ist die UV-Lampe augeschaltet. Das Wasser ist trotzdem noch klar. 
Heute hat die gelbe Seerose eine richtige Blütenknospe oben.

 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. Juli 2021

Die Pumpe sitzt in dieser Kiste, die mit Kies 16/32 gefüllt ist.


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Aug. 2021)

Heute, da das Wasser doch noch 21°C warm wurde, habe ich mal drei Eimer voll Unterwasserpflanzen herausgenommen. Natürlich alles erst mal in zwei Mörtelkübeln untersucht und die Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken, Schneckenlaich, Eintagsfliegenlarven usw. gerettet. Am ährigen __ Tausendblatt hat sich viel Kalk abgesetzt. Am __ Hornkraut und an der __ Wasserpest nicht. 
Das Wasser ist jetzt natürlich wieder trüb. Der Filter sollte es aber bis morgen wieder Klar bekommen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Aug. 2021

Ich stehe auf zwei ca. 25 cm dicken Kieselsteinen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Aug. 2021



troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn du nur auffüllst und kaum verbraucht wird, sollten die sich bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt anreichern um dann wie bei der Biogenen Entkalkung sich schön auf der Folie und allem anderem abzusetzen.


Genau das ist passiert. 
Das Tausendblatt sah halt nicht mehr so schön aus. Jetzt ist es raus. Ich sollte vielleicht mal ein paar hundert Liter Wasser wechseln.


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2021)

Eijeijei,, das ist (rechtes Foto) ein schöner Unterwasser Wald.   
Gibt es unter dem Steg oder wo anders eine Trennung?


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Aug. 2021)

Nö Ron, Das wuchs nur von der tiefsten Zone so stark. 
Jetzt isses weitgehrnd weg.


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Aug. 2021)

Hier sieht mans.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 21. Aug. 2021

Zeige Anhang 254285


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Mai 2022)

22.05.2022
Die Seerosen treiben Blätter. Blüten lassen noch auf sich warten. Dafür sind die __ Iris kämpferi und die Iris versicolor zum ersten mal am blühen. Die Fische haben den Winter gut überstanden. Der Filter ist seit heute in Betrieb, da das Wasser immer trüber wurde. Die kleine PV-Anlage, die ich gestern installiert habe, soll einen Teil der Stroms dafür liefern.


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Juli 2022)

Bei über 34°C bin ich froh, dass die Seerosen soviel Fläche des Teichs beschatten. Das Wasser hat jetzt 25°C.


----------

